# "L'Arpeggiata" review request (baroque or ba-rock?)



## bwv1080 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello everybody! 

I have recently purchased this cd:










of which you can listen to an excerpt from youtube:






It's certainly a very fascinating and mesmerizing music and interpretation at a first glance. But then, when you notice e.g. that a (modern?) double bass has been added to the instrumentation, and that a lot of improvisation has been used, you are led to ask yourself questions about the "aesthethic rigour" of this interpretation and ensemble.

*I would like to ask an opinion about this cd in particular, and about this ensemble ("L'Arpeggiata") in general, to those of you who happen to know it.*

In particular, I would like to know the level of "historical accuracy" that has -in your opinion- been employed in this recording and in other works by L'Arpeggiata.

What do you think about the instruments used? About the technique?

How much of truly baroque does it survive in the blending of baroque, folk and perhaps jazz?

How is it far from a "historically well informed performance"?

What is your overall aesthetic opinion (independently from historical accuracy)?


----------

